# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Te grote penis ?

## Wout

Als ik opgewonden ben meet mijn penis 21cm. Ik heb sinds kort een vriendin die net als ik nog maagd is. Ik vrees voor haar dat dit een zeer pijnlijke bedoening zal worden. Ik zie haar graag en wil haar geen pijn doen. Ook mijn libido kan een probleem worden. Ik heb weinig ervaring met relaties en masturbeer vaak ( alle dagen 's morgens en 's avonds). Ik kan me voorstellen dat mijn vriendin niet elke keer zin heeft als ik zin heb. Zeker niet als het voor haar pijnlijk is. Ik wil haar trouw blijven maar als ik niet 2 keer per dag klaarkom lijkt het alsof ik op springen sta en krijg ik steken in mijn ballen. Heeft iemand ervaring met deze situatie ? vermits alles hier anoniem gebeurt zijn reacties geen probleem

----------


## pilvraagjes

gaat allemaal anoniem hoor, tenzij je zelf persoonlijker contact opzoekt... Er zijn heus meer mannen die het 2x per dag doen dus dat op zich is niet erg. Als jij het zelf 'vervelend' vindt, kan je proberen om het inderdaad niet te doen als er niet echte drang is. Dan kan het zijn dat je behoefte langzaam afneemt. Want tsjah, het werkt verslavend. Of de eerste keer pijnlijk is is meer afhankelijk is van de dikte van je penis dan van de lengte. Met die lengte kan je namelijk zelf nog voorzichtig zijn door niet te snel/ diep/ hard te stoten... Gewoon samen kijken hoe ver dat kan, en ik denk dat het nog best meevalt, als je de eerste keren voorzichtig bent. Ze zal het zelf ook wel aangeven. Ik weet niet of ze groot of klein is, want dat heeft natuurlijk ook wel een beetje invloed op de ruimte die ze heeft... Maar op zich, is volgens mij een gemiddelde vrouw niet zo snel te klein voor een normale man.... Ik zou me er maar niet teveel zorgen om maken!

----------


## Francesco

toevoeging op het antwoord van pilvraagjes: neem de tijd en praat samen over elke fase. De omgeving moet ook lekker glad zijn en de uitscheiding van de labia wordt heftiger als voor de vrouw het 'voorspel' uitgebreider is.
Jullie zijn nog aan het ontdekken: rustig en voorzichtig doorgaan. Het aantal keren masturberen door jou zal mede afhangen van hoe jullie sexleven ontwikkelt!

----------


## Katja

Mijn huidige partner heeft mij ook ontmaagd. Hij heeft zelf ook een grotere penis dan het gemiddelde. 
Als eerste wil ik je dan als advies geven: doe het ergens waar jullie je beide op je gemak voelen. Doe het stapsgewijs, bouw spanning op maar ook ervaring. Eerste keer hoeft het ook niet meteen te lukken, als het pijn doet, stop er dan mee en stel haar op haar gemak. Ze moet zich niet verplicht voelen, zo ie zo als zij een pijnscheut voelt, verdwijnt haar geilheid ter plekke. Bouw het echt op! Gebruik desnoods glijmiddel.
na de eerste keer betekent het ook niet dat het voortaan altijd simpel erin zal glijden. Het zal voor haar nog wel een enig tijdje pijn doen. 
succes ermee  :Smile:

----------


## lacuna

Maak gewoon dat jullie beiden om jullie gemak zijn, de minste stress kan er al voor zorgen dat je meisje niet vochtig genoeg wordt, waardoor ze pijnscheuten kan krijgen. Dus doe het langzaam aan. Laat haar bovenop liggen, dat is voor haar minder pijnlijk. 
En wat je libido betreft, als zij geen zin heeft wanneer jij dat wel hebt, masturbeer iedere dag dan 's ochtends en 's avonds, en dan zal je ook al aan je trekken gekomen zijn.

----------


## _meisje_

hallo

je heb idd een grotere penis dan dat van een gemiddelde man..
mijn vriend heeft ook 21 cm en mij eerder ontmaagd..
de eerste keer is voor een meisje bijna nooit geen pretje.. voor mij gelde dat zon 7 /8 keer.. ik had echt zoiets.. en dit vinden mensen lekker? :Confused:  

nou je vind echt wel bepaalde standjes.. ik zal me er niet te druk om maken hoor.. je ziet echt wel aan dr als je dr pijn doet.. en dan gewoon iets minder diep gaan :Wink:

----------


## rayboo

De groote van de penis maakt niks uit, het is net hoe je er mee omgaat.
Als je hem in een keer wilt inbrengen doet het zeker pijn bij je vriendin.
Gewoon rustig aan en je vriendin laten sturen dan komt alles goed.
Mijn penis is in erectie ongeveer 23 CM . en ik heb het ook zo gedaan en mijn vriendin heeft nergens pijn als wij sexueel contact hebben.
En over het masturberen kan ik het volgende zeggen, dat het helemaal geen probleem is om 2 keer per dag te masturberen.
Ik doe ook ongeveer 2 keer per dag masturberen, of alleen of samen met mijn vriendin ook dit kan spannend zijn.

groet Rayboo

----------

